

Microsoft buys ToDoApp.com domain for $4,000 - Isofarro
http://domainnamewire.com/2013/06/05/microsoft-buys-todoapp-com-and-16-other-domain-name-sales/

======
mtgx
If I wouldn't know better, I'd think Microsoft is trying to game Google search
through "exact domain match".

